# For Childress, Greece Is The Word



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> ATHENS, Greece -- Josh Childress is a free-spirited, open-minded world traveler. Perhaps that makes him the perfect candidate to become the most prominent American-born player in his prime to take a 7,000-mile leap outside his NBA comfort zone.
> 
> Childress has no tattoos, no entourage and no All-Star appearances, so nobody will ever mistake him for Kobe Bryant or LeBron James.
> 
> ...


http://******.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?page=jchill-081106


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It's the hair.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> It's the hair.


No it's Europ! Just like talent level of players in NBA is far from euroleague that is like pasion and love for the game is on euro side! 

Anyway I just got back fom Cibona great victory over Olypiacos. leatter I will share my impresions with you.

CIBONA ZAGREB!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

It's just he's used to seeing the 8 hawks fans all these years.


----------

